# General Business Category > Marketing Forum >  The changing face of marketing

## Chatmaster

Just a few years ago marketing was fairly simple. There were only a few magazines, a handful of newspapers and very few TV channels and radio stations.

Today that is completely different. The choice and options you have are 10 times more and the audience that you have are so much more diversified. It was much easier to do marketing in the days gone past.

Another thing that has changed its face is the number of competitors. More and more successful businesses that start up today are able to focus on niche markets that years ago would not have been viable on their own.

More and more businesses also change in terms of providing lateral income streams that focus on providing additional niche services that are remotely related to their core business.

All of these are signs that business is changing and that means that marketing is changing as well.

Marketing in most cases is a simple process of repeating advertising and spend money to make money. However this is changing dramatically as well. Gone are the tunnel view mindsets of keeping your business entirely to yourself. In todayÃ¢â¬â¢s world you need to diversify marketing and work on networking within your business relations to be able to expand your horizons to streamline your income streams.

On the other hand consumer behavior has changed as well. Advertising are being ignored more and more by them and they seem much more skeptical than they have been in the past. If we think about changes in sport for example. Years ago Rugby was an amateur sport that had very little advertising. Today everything a Rugby player wears is sponsored from their head to their shoelaces have paid branding on it. All of this is an attempt by larger brands to stay visible.

This overwhelming amount of advertising has resulted in changes with the consumer and their behavior towards marketing. This directly affects marketing and the marketing strategies we as business have to employ to get the desired reaction from our consumers.

Marketing is a necessity and no matter what you do a business that doesnÃ¢â¬â¢t apply some kind of marketing strategy is doomed for failure. The old ways of advertising has become subliminal advertising as the consumers now know which areas to avoid being harassed by advertising and this awareness is done on a subconscious level. This means that repetition of advertising is required at a much higher frequency than before in order to be successful.

These changes between advertiser and consumer are happening at a faster and faster rate. Marketing becomes more and more subliminal for the consumer and advertising agencies are becoming more and more intrusive on the consumer to get the message through. This game is becoming more like open warfare! 

How is your business coping with this greater than ever demand and increasing rate of demand? How are you adapting to increase the exposure of your brand? Did you even notice this happening?

----------


## IanF

Roelof,
Aren't you making a case to not adverise here if you have to increase the frequency. I feel if I see an ad from Pick n Pay and it is something I want I no longer keep the ad as Pick n Pay advertise so much I will see it again. 
Why not try the opposite and have a genuine once off ad with a good once off offer. I feel this has more chance of being successful than the repetitions.  



> Marketing is a necessity and no matter what you do a business that doesnÃ¢â¬â¢t apply some kind of marketing strategy is doomed for failure. The old ways of advertising has become subliminal advertising as the consumers now know which areas to avoid being harassed by advertising and this awareness is done on a subconscious level. This means that repetition of advertising is required at a much higher frequency than before in order to be successful.
> 
> These changes between advertiser and consumer are happening at a faster and faster rate. Marketing becomes more and more subliminal for the consumer and advertising agencies are becoming more and more intrusive on the consumer to get the message through. This game is becoming more like open warfare!


What do the marketers say?
 :Wink:

----------


## Chatmaster

> Roelof,
> Aren't you making a case to not adverise here if you have to increase the frequency. I feel if I see an ad from Pick n Pay and it is something I want I no longer keep the ad as Pick n Pay advertise so much I will see it again. 
> Why not try the opposite and have a genuine once off ad with a good once off offer. I feel this has more chance of being successful than the repetitions.


The case I am making is that advertising is changing. Just having a price list with your products will not have the same effect as years ago. Repetition with certain advertising media is unfortunately essential. Placing one advert in the newspaper will not have a response as most marketers will tell you. Even if you place the add on the front page, you will need to repeat the add several times before it will become successful. There are other factors at play as well and it is not that clear cut but essentially repetition is one of the main ways that current ad agencies and big budget marketers are doing things. That is why advertising is such a big industry. How ever if they do not catch on with times they might soon find themselves in a bit of trouble. They will need to change their strategies.

Merging marketing strategies into a super marketing strategy is becoming more and more important. Therefor including different departments under one umbrella might be something we will see more often in bigger companies. For example there is a lot of synergy between Public relations, marketing and IT departments. Although on the surface it might seem they have different roles and they are currently being treated that way by many companies, however they are becoming more and more related, because the future of marketing is changing to include the merger of more resources to accomplish successful marketing campaigns.

Your point about a genuine once off ad is a very good point. IMO just advertising will not work nearly as well as a good promotion accompanied by a viral campaign and good prizes. However the public already has many choices there as well and repetition might still be required.

----------


## Dave A

I agree that marketing a business through all the noise has become more challenging than ever. However, I find that exciting rather than a problem.

In fact, I don't understand the problem. Nowadays we're spoilt for choice as to how to go about it.

----------


## duncan drennan

Flipping the Funnel by Seth Godin is certainly worth a read.

----------


## Chatmaster

Now that is a great read, thanks for sharing Duncan! Seth is exceptional in so many ways.

----------


## Dave A

A great read indeed.

Thinking about it, we're back to turning customers into evangelists - just making it easier (and possibly even personally rewarding) to do so.

It does pose an interesting challenge, however. Somehow, you need to make your offering exceptional. Worth talking about. Our delivery needs to exceed expectations. This makes the service department a vital component in the marketing plan.

----------


## duncan drennan

> It does pose an interesting challenge, however. Somehow, you need to make your offering exceptional. Worth talking about. Our delivery needs to exceed expectations. This makes the service department a vital component in the marketing plan.


There are three things that Seth Godin speaks about quite a lot (and he has a book for each of them!),

1) Permission
2) Being remarkable (he uses the term Purple cow)
3) Free gift inside (i.e. more than your client expects)

Traditional marketing is not built on permission, in fact it is build on interruption. That has its advantages and disadvantages, but in a time when there are millions of things vying for people's attention, what gives us the right to butt in with ads (on so on)?

But look at the statement in another way too. There are some things which people would love to be interrupted with, and would be more than willing to give you permission to market to them. Typically those things are remarkable.

Now take that word remarkable. Is your product/service/etc so special that a client of your will make a remark to another person (potential client) about it when there is no direct gain for them?

I've started to try to think in those terms about my own service. Would people talk about it? Would they raise it in conversation purely for fact that it left a lasting impression, or only when something external triggers a thought?

When I got service from Outsurance that went way beyond what I expected, I went out of my way to speak enthusiastically about it. No prompting, no incentives, just a great service worth speaking about.

----------


## Dave A

A thought occured.

How about if your service is reliable and meets expectations, but you're exceptional in some other way? Communication, for example.

Hmm. That opens up the scope somewhat.

----------


## Alta Murray

Thinking about it, we're back to turning customers into evangelists - just making it easier (and possibly even personally rewarding) to do so.

.....mmm,being a sheer novice at marketing, I am told that advertising is dead and the only way ahead is PR. The underlying principle has always been that word-of-mouth is the most reliable way of advertising, and thus far we have only operated on the latter.  We have never advertised at all as we have never had to.  But now that we are expanding we need to enter into the arena of marketing, and I am busy chisseling out a plan.  Your thoughts have been ever so helpful!  

Understanding human behaviour, I do know that people will reach for that which is familiar, so repitition is needed, that is how super-stars are created. They may not be so super, but they sure are familiar.

Would I be correct in stating that one should not go for one media only, but multiple medias all at the same time?  

I am busy going through 'war plans' ( I kid you not -- it is in a Master's Degree text book on Marketing)  and I am really worried that I will lead our two Software Houses on the wrong track or should that be the wrong attack?

I think that we need to stand out from the herd today, and that the first step is our method of marketing.  Doing it in a humerous way is sure getting old fast, or is it only me?  Some advertising is so strong, I remember the punch line, but not the product! Pamphlets -- well, I have actually sat out by the post office and watched people collect their post to see what they do with their pamphlets. I did this on different days.  A total waste of money, they all throw it out at the bins by their postal boxes!  I could have saved myself a lot of time, I do the same!  

Telephone sales are just irritating, and if I get one, I don't like it at all. The general perception is that it is just a scam.  As consumers we have become disillusioned & jaded.  With time a scarce resource, the ads in magazines are just colour and we don't read them, same with newspapers -- we just go for the headlines of the day. So what is left?

Please Help!

----------


## Dave A

Is this for software, Alta?
And if it is, what is the target market?

----------


## Alta Murray

Oh, perhaps I should have mentioned that :-)

Yip, it is for software primarily, but we also prefer to do the hardware and the networks, as in our experience too many cooks spoil the broth! If something does go wrong, you have the hardware guys blaming the software guys who in turn blames the network people ad infinitum....in the end the business owner does not know whom to believe and it takes much longer to sort out the problem.  Of course we also provide training on site for the Financial Accounting System, but for my system they have to come in to my place.

Target -- any SME business, I don't like big companies as they are very slow & clumsy.
Industry segment is not a problem, our current client base is spread over the globe and covers anything imaginable.  Our software works for any kind of business. But I think at first I want to concentrate on Pretoria.

I also think that I should be upfront and honest -- I am really in this to help, to inspire, to bring hope and to show people that they are a lot smarter than they think.  All them old big words (terminology) are just show-offs for things we already know and understand.  It brings me the greatest satisfaction to see how people find their own genuis, how they grow in confindence & find their own creative power. Of course this then reflects in the business and oh what joy to see the business respond! It's alive!  

But I am not sure how you bring that into your marketing strategy :-) I have also in the past taken deserving causes on board & helped them for free,haven't had a holiday or weekend off in 8 years, so I am dead serious about what I say, only to my mind it sounds too 'corny & girly' for marketing purposes. Imagine " I am here to help" Naah, no one will buy that, I only get it across if I meet them face to face.

I like your credo, free lunch indeed, everything comes with a price tag, you must just know where to look.

What line of business are you in?  I pick up marketing,advertising?

----------


## duncan drennan

> to my mind it sounds too 'corny & girly' for marketing purposes. Imagine " I am here to help" Naah, no one will buy that, I only get it across if I meet them face to face.


Do you think so? Really?

I see it slightly differently. If people get that message and believe it, your marketing is done. The challenge is to get people to believe it, and that can't come from a pamphlet/brochure/sales message. More and more we distrust that form of selling, mainly because we've been lied to plenty of times.

If you could get that message across, and follow through on it, wouldn't that be remarkable in an age where most IT companies come across as fly-by-nights?

I really think it would be worth your while to subscribe to Seth Godin's blog - I think you will enjoy it. You have to read it for a while to really start getting the message though - and that in itself is a lesson.

----------


## Dave A

When it comes to marketing software, I think a strong website for your product/company is a must.

I was thinking "where do I find my software I use in my business?" If I was going to go into the software marketing business, that would be my starting point in identifying where I could focus for results.

Alta - it might be worthwhile starting a new thread asking that question  :Wink:

----------


## Renier

I think it is about defining all aspects of your target market and finding ways (media) to reach them as effectively as possible.

----------


## Chatmaster

< I need to point out something. Marketing consist out of different segments and the ideal way of going forward with a solid marketing plan is to utilize as many segments of marketing as possible. Advertising is not dead and will probably not die very soon. Advertising forms a platform on which all marketing can be built. It makes people aware of your existence and ensure that you obtain customers to make your Viral campaigns work. 

The main factor in compiling a proper marketing plan is a budget. If you do not have a budget, advertising opportunities would be very restricted. A further factor is your product and pricing. If your ROI is going to be low, advertising might not necessarily be a wise option to initiate your marketing plan. 

For a small business, targeting your market accurately is essential regardless of your budget. This will ensure that your closing ratio is high enough to maintain a proper ROI. 





> Would I be correct in stating that one should not go for one media only, but multiple medias all at the same time?


Media marketing is a very wide term and can be anything from press releases TV appearances to multi media viral campaigns online. You will have to be a bit more specific here.





> I think that we need to stand out from the herd today, and that the first step is our method of marketing. Doing it in a humorous way is sure getting old fast, or is it only me? Some advertising is so strong, I remember the punch line, but not the product!


Yes, I fully agree. You need to stand out. For that reason you need to know your competition and their products compared to your own. Being unique gives you marketing strategy a platform to make a statement that people can remember. Essentially it is all about the customer. What their needs are and how you can satisfy it. 

Humor is not getting old. Being aware what is going on around current events and utilizing it to build your brand. Utilize humor it gets people talking and make them remember your brand.




> Telephone sales are just irritating, and if I get one, I don't like it at all. The general perception is that it is just a scam. As consumers we have become disillusioned & jaded. With time a scarce resource, the ads in magazines are just colour and we don't read them, same with newspapers -- we just go for the headlines of the day. So what is left?


I would seriously suggest that you rethink this one. Doing telemarketing cannot be discarded that easily. It is all about the way you do it. Telemarketing agencies tend to do cold calling without any personal discussion. Make it personal and meaningful to the recipient (ad value). Once again be selective with who you approach and make the approach adapt to the person you call. In other words, if you are selling a website, rather make your goal to make an appointment for a direct sale. The product or service wouldn’t allow you to make a sale over the phone so make your goal to get an appointment instead, by offering an opportunity to the customer to discuss his current situation and you to use your people skills to sell your product. In direct sales people by people not the product.

----------


## Upstairs

Do the hard yards. Go and sit in front of your prospective customer, and do that many times if you believe that you can add value to his business. Focus on what you can do for him, instead of is wallet. The time will come when he needs your product or service. By then you will be like an old friend he can trust. You do not have to talk about business every time you visit him. Build the relationship and the business will follow. Go and sell yourself. People buy from people.

----------


## Alta Murray

Global Master, thank you so much, you have given me much to think about. I do think this is one area that I am not naturally good at, nothing comes to mind, and that does not happen often. As for all the platforms mentioned -- geez, I didn't even think of that, I was thinking along the lines of perhaps starting out with O magazine or your more high-brow mags as most business women tend to read those types of maggies?  

The only feeling I do have is that I am overlooking something, that there is something out there that no one has tried before, pretty much the same feeling I had before i started on my system....... will try to make time for that as well.  I bet you there is a new way.....

Thus far I have done quite a lot of work on what makes my system unique, the value it adds, my competition ( not much out there) and all the rest of it.  But thank you so much for helping me, I really appreciate it. You do know a lot don't you?

----------


## Alta Murray

Hi Upstairs,

Now what you wrote I can really relate to, that is my preferred method as I find that I do very good one-on-one with prospective clients -- I get my msg across.  But it is very time consuming and I can not represent myself in this way and do all the rest of the work. I love the human element though and people selling to people...... I love that!! 

Thank you for your input, somehow you made the whole marketing plan seem less scary,perhaps because you mentioned something that I can actually do Ha!

----------


## Chatmaster

> Thus far I have done quite a lot of work on what makes my system unique, the value it adds, my competition ( not much out there) and all the rest of it.  But thank you so much for helping me, I really appreciate it. You do know a lot don't you?


I seriously recommend that you read Guerrilla Marketing by Jay Conrad Levinson and also do some research on Lateral Marketing. Lateral Marketing is so flexible their are hardly any rules, it is also extremely fascinating and you might enjoy getting the marketing block of your brain.

----------


## Dave A

OK - no new thread so let's derail this one properly.

Product - financial software
Target - business owners, managers.

Apart from the thoughts above, I'd also think "inside the box" (just for a change) and get it on retail shelves. Makro, Incredible Connection - where else?

If your box is the right size, it's really cheap advertising and you might even make some money selling the box. Why else does Nortons, Microsoft _et al_ have boxed product on the shelves when the product can be delivered online? *Free marketing exposure!*

Next thought - Send demos to accountancy companies. If one shows interest from a reasonably reputable firm - go the whole nine yards to impress. Nothing like an accountant's endorsement - you could even mention him/her them on the box  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alta Murray

Oh, thank you again! It does make sense -- a box!

----------


## Dave A

Yeah - In the minds of the masses, only cheap and nasty software comes in a jewel case. And online there is this "there must be a free source" mentality if you dare to charge.

----------


## Alta Murray

Hi Dave,
That made me laugh out loud!  Talking about jewel cases, Mothers Day is coming up, so I don;t think the masses will frown on that type o box on that day of the year! Make it count boys!

Yes, they do always want something for free, but if you think about it, it is usually a demo version on offer and I have no problem with it per sae, but these demo versions can ruin your rep as you have an untrained end-user trying to eval. your system.  

I have been thinking about giving mass presentations of the software as well, but you know people have so little time that you need to create a hype beforehand.  So you have to host a golf day ( which incidentally stand for gentleman only ladies forbidden) and then have a presentation afterwards.  I think marketing and entertainment should go hand in hand these days as people like us don;t have time to socialize just for the sake of relaxing.

I would of course prefer having a tennis day with strawb and cream, as I broke my foot playing friggin put-put, so I don;t handle a club very well.

Sorry for my scant participation but my dad is fighting for his life in hospital, so time is more of a problem than usual.

----------


## Seagyn Davis

The answer - Social Marketing.

Duncan touched on it - what if your product touches a person so much that they just speak about it?

Case in point - I am a car fanatic, to be precise a race car fanatic. I had a stand at the Gauteng Motor Show and took time off to go see the other stands and chat to a few people I know. At the time I was with a good friend and a car enthusiast (built the fastest Cobra in South Africa) and we went to one of the most renound car tuners in the country, bear with me now. He had a BMW M3 on display and promptly came up to us to chat about the car (it was not standard at all). He then went through what he had done, what he can do, what he is planning to do etc. knowing that as much as he tells us and 'sells' his product to us, my friend and I would most probably do it ourselves anyway.

BUT (a big but)

By the end of the day, and without realising it, I had told about 20 people and each of those people maybe told 5 people reaching an audience of 100 people just from 1 guy.

Great marketing strategy.

This guy is the owner of the store with enough money to pay 10 marketers/sales reps to sit at the stand and sell his company but knowing that if he as the owner sits there and markets his passion, then it will strike a greater nerve than anyone else.

Online applications - create applications that people can interact on, both potential and exisiting clients, which in turn promotes the product and actually gets people to get more info on it. One of the best marketing strategy I have experienced was for the Toyota Auris. You could actually play a game online, compete against 1000's of other people whilst racing an Auris around. Then after you raced around, you can go into the garage (on the game), change the colours of the Auris, check the stats of the range and head straight back into the game where it would hit you with more Auris subliminal messages.

The bottom line is that its not about putting your name on 20 meter build boards, having R10 000 Google AdWords budgets, its about allowing the customer to interact with the brand and feel as if they are getting something in return - I have read that bit from Seth Godin.

In terms of promoting software, Dave A, hit a very valuable point there. Millers, (SAB), give certain clubs/bars a fridge full of Millers for free if they only have that fridge full of Millers. In your face advertising and great incentive for the owners of the clubs. 

Also a good way to promote software is online demos/downloadable demos or like was said a free demo in a jewel case. I for one really want to see what the product is capable of before I actually use it and to be brutally honest without knowing to much about your product, is that it should be self explanatory. A demo and full version should show you exactly what to do and the demo should clearly define that you can access this feature when you buy the full version. 

Hopes this sets you in the right direction?

----------

Alta Murray (27-May-08)

----------


## woody22

Great thread,

Thanks for those useful tips... Hope these will be very helpful. I will surely implement these in my marketing strategies... Will come back for more....  :Smile:

----------


## Alta Murray

Remember I said I just had a feeling there is a new way of markering out there?  Yes, oh yes, I have found it!  I know so little about marketing that it might have been done before but I doubt it.

Also Dave, off topic, I have a daughter in Matric and you know what the Boerewors Gordyn kids do after matric, they flock down your way.  Is Durban safe?  Which areas can one look at?

----------


## IanF

> I have a daughter in Matric and you know what the Boerewors Gordyn kids do after matric, they flock down your way.  Is Durban safe?  Which areas can one look at?


Alta
My youngest daughter is also in matric and going down with friends to Umhlanga for her holiday. She is going with 5 other girls in her school, they are flying down and then will get a taxi. I know she has a good head on her and shouldn't get into trouble, but she is responsible and has had to save for the spending money.

----------

Alta Murray (18-Jun-08)

----------


## staffrepublic

Ja, I too find that South Africans have short memories and one has to keep plugging services/or products in their faces before they actually take any notice. If you don't visit/call often enough, they simply grab whoever is available at the time, fall on their bekke when things go badly, then call you to complain. But they definitely do need to be reminded often and always. Sefricans for you!

----------


## Dave A

> Remember I said I just had a feeling there is a new way of markering out there?  Yes, oh yes, I have found it!  I know so little about marketing that it might have been done before but I doubt it.


I hope when the time is right, you will share it  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> Is Durban safe?  Which areas can one look at?


The main danger for that particular migration might not be the locals.

Ian's right. Umhlanga Rocks is "safe." Probably the highest risk area would be Durban central beach front or isolated beachfront areas.

----------

Alta Murray (19-Jun-08)

----------


## Chatmaster

I slept over at the Durban beach front a couple of times. My recommendation is to steer clear. Umhlanga Rocks is absolutely beautiful, safe and clean.

----------

Alta Murray (19-Jun-08)

----------


## Alta Murray

Thanks Ian, yeah my gal is also very responsible and not one to be led by her emotions, but will rather follow her logic at all times.  My problem is not her, I raised her well, I am so worried about the crime and the other kids. Oh huge sighs, but I should focus on the positive side -- they are going down as a mixed group, boys and girls, all just friends, so I know the boys will look out for the girls. Play Jaws music -- or is that yet another danger?

But thanks Umhlanga it is!

----------


## Alta Murray

Chatmaster, Umhlanga seems to get a lot of good votes, so that is that for her!  Her one friend Allan's mom is in the hotel industry, so Umhlanga seems a go-ahead as she has contacts there.  I wonder if the contacts will spy for me though?

I find it much easier to have a son.

Durban, oh, I dream of the Durban of my childhood, back in the day when it was thee holiday destination for us vaalpense. I was there in 2000 and I was shocked, guess I just hoped it changed somehow. You say it has not, so we'll give it a skip.

Perhaps I can give my sniper training a dust down?  If a boy makes a move on my little girl, I can hit him with a pea-shooter right on the part of his anatomy that is bothering him. Let me go, I am getting paranoid.....

----------


## Alta Murray

Oh, you are so right -- the locals are fine, it's the other matrics that drink ad infinitum and are there to have a 'good time', and they do act up and out. Also they will be a mixed group of boys and girls from all races, and you know how some people tend to react.

I am very worried, but this too shall pass....or I shall pass out, either or.

----------


## Dave A

You bring them up as best you can, try to instill the right values and set them free in stages. After that, all you can do is hope you did your part right, keep positive thoughts* and be there if a moment of real need comes up.

But the goal is to set them free. As well equipped as possible, but the day comes when they need to fly for themselves.

At times I think of how *my* parents must have felt when I was leaving the nest.

*For those who are religious - read *pray*.

----------


## Alta Murray

Set them free in stages? Oh Dave it just feel like it is the final stage, but you are spot on again. I firmly believe that I did my job as a mom, but did the other moms do their part?  Fortunately I get bored with things quickly, yes even worry, so this will pass.

Yes I will share my marketing idea, but know this -- it is fun and unconventional. But this is my son's input on sharing this too early -- yes, fight in a war and then tell them all about your guns!

----------


## Jazzy

Hello 

Well I read through everything and then getting to the end about Umhlanga was quite funny. I actually grew up there. Our family moved there around 15 years ago. Back then it was all just sugar cane. One or two big houses were being built the big one on the corner was up already, but it was still a quaint little village. I remember walking around in the sugar cane with my friends. Picking some and chewing the sugar on the way to the beach. Oh my, I have some amazing memories. Getting home from school, picking up my surf board and running down to the beach! Before I knew what happened there were houses every where and it became the holiday place to be?

It's also true what Dave said about values and principles. My parents taught me well, though I went off the rails for quite some time; partying and often drinking way to much. I think it might have been a search for happiness, acceptance or something, but kids becoming adults have to go through it. I managed to come right and the values and principles I was taught were my saving grace. That saying if you love something set it free comes to mind. It’s so true! 

Anyway, back to the marketing… I find in today’s world we are bombarded with SO many different adverts that if we didn’t put up some sort of barrier we would go mad! I heard somewhere you actually have three seconds to grab the customers’ attention. In the information age the internet is your most powerful tool. I think that starting an authority site and marketing it using buzz, link building, blog commenting, social site interaction etc. is a GREAT way to start, although it is quite a learning curve. What do you think? Forums are also great  :Wink:

----------

